# Transfer Fios Cable Card from Roamio to TiVoHD



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

I would like to yank the cable card from my Roamio Pro and stick it in an older TiVoHD that is currently hooked up to ethernet only (sans card). We transfer shows to the back room for viewing but would like to ditch the Fios STB and try a cable card (again). The current card in the Roamio is the specific M card that works properly so we can decrypt Cinemax, HBO, MGM and Sony Networks. The card is paired to the Roamio (and what a boondoggle that was back in August).

Is it possible to just pull and plug just to see if it works? Is it that simple?
Would I have to pair it to the TiVo HD?
Would I then have to pair it again to the Roamio once I have finished the experiment? 

Any thoughts on how to do this? I'd like to see if the old TiVoHD still has what it takes before I order another card for it.


----------



## lemieuxfan67 (Aug 29, 2007)

ustavio said:


> I would like to yank the cable card from my Roamio Pro and stick it in an older TiVoHD that is currently hooked up to ethernet only (sans card). We transfer shows to the back room for viewing but would like to ditch the Fios STB and try a cable card (again). The current card in the Roamio is the specific M card that works properly so we can decrypt Cinemax, HBO, MGM and Sony Networks. The card is paired to the Roamio (and what a boondoggle that was back in August).
> 
> Is it possible to just pull and plug just to see if it works? Is it that simple?
> Would I have to pair it to the TiVo HD?
> ...


You would have to re-activate with the new device, and again when moving back to Roamio. The good part is you should be able to do this yourself at home. This is from Verizon's website....

*Can I remove my CableCard from the DCR (Digital Cable Ready) TV or DVR where it is currently installed and plug it into another DCR device?*
No. After your CableCard is activated, the card is "paired" with the DCR (Digital Cable Ready) device (TV or DVR) in which it was originally installed. *You can install your CableCard with another device by using your desktop In-Home Agent instructions or following the online activation steps.*


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Anytime you pull a CableCard out of one device and insert it into another, you destroy the previous pairing it had with the first device. So yes, if you stick the CableCard in the HD you will have to re-pair it with the Roamio when you move it back there if you want access to premium channels.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

With regular FiOS, not Frontier FiOS, you can swap cable cards. The only channels that require pairing are HBO and Cinmax. And those recordings from HBO and Cinmac cannot be transferred anyway. If you don't have HBO or Cinemax then there are no issues moving the cable card to another device. At least with normal FiOS.

UNless somethgin has changed in the last seven months. Over the last seven years I've swapped my cable cards in my TiVos on FiOS dozens of times. The only channels I could not receive without re-pairing were HBO and Cinemax. This was still the case last August/September when I got my Roamio Pro and replacement Roamio Pro.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

aaronwt is correct. With Verizon Fios you can swap cards around freely, but pairing is required to receive HBO/Max. Pairing a card with a new device breaks the previous pairing.

Their automated cablecard pairing issue may have been fixed. So the hotline may work again without the "manual validation" hassle.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

Since you mentioned them specifically, you won't be able to watch MGM, Sony, and a few other channels on the TiVoHD. These are h.264 channels the HD is not set up too handle.


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you all for your feedback. I haven't had the opportunity to pull the Roamio Fios CC out and plug it into the TiVoHD due to a lot of stuff recording and a root canal. My takeaway is that I can just yank the CC out of the Roamio and plug it into the TiVoHD (connect the cable of course) and I'll get all but Cinemax and HBO (unless I choose to pair it). Once I do that, I can pull it out and plug it back into the Roamio and do nothing. It will pick up where I left off? or do I have to re-pair the Roamio again?

I recall the complete fiasco when I got my Roamio back in August and the current card in my TiVoHD would not pair. I had to get a new specific card with a specific part number to enable HBO and Cinemax (MGM and SONY as well). It is my understanding that this issue has now been fixed with an update so that ANY Fios card will work, not just the specific one I had to get before. Am I correct? I tried to order another CC today from Fios and requested the same specific card number and was told in no uncertain terms that they "don't do requests" and that ALL Fios cable cards work with any TiVo. I can't just go to a Fios store and pick up a CC any more because, apparently, Verizon has closed all their stores in California. If the one I ordered doesn't pair, I was told they would roll a truck and replace the card. How wack is that?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

And the most recent H.264 channel, PivotHD. (it was added in my FiOS area today.)


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

caughey said:


> Since you mentioned them specifically, you won't be able to watch MGM, Sony, and a few other channels on the TiVoHD. These are h.264 channels the HD is not set up too handle.


Just noticed your post. Seriously? There is no way to watch h.264 channels on the TiVoHD? Dang. I just assumed it was part of the HBO/Cinemax mix. Now I've got to call FIOS again and either cancel or get a Premiere or another Roamio. You think TiVo would transfer my lifetime from the HD to a box that will work with h.264?


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

Seriously. At least not in the USA. (You can search and find several threads with more details.)

You could ask TiVo for a free upgrade, but I wouldn't give you good odds on it. But it doesn't hurt to ask. (And if it does work let me know!)

Before you spend any out of pocket on a new box, you should really ask yourself how badly you need those few channels in the back room vs. the expense. I have the same basic setup, and I've decided I really don't need those channels on the HD. Once or twice it would have been _nice_, but not needed. You might watch them more than I do.

Another question you should ask yourself is why you would replace the HD with a Premiere or Roamio instead of a Mini. The cost argument for a Mini (cheaper up front and needs no cablecard) is much better than for a Premiere or Roamio.


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

You could ask TiVo for a free upgrade, but I wouldn't give you good odds on it. But it doesn't hurt to ask. (And if it does work let me know!)

I'll give it a shot.

Before you spend any out of pocket on a new box, you should really ask yourself how badly you need those few channels in the back room vs. the expense. I have the same basic setup, and I've decided I really don't need those channels on the HD. Once or twice it would have been _nice_, but not needed. You might watch them more than I do.

Good point. My wife made the same one. She content to watch in the back room and couldn't care less about MGM or SONY. She's more into HMC, Lifetime, and wacky bridezillas and home fixer upper shows.

Another question you should ask yourself is why you would replace the HD with a Premiere or Roamio instead of a Mini. The cost argument for a Mini (cheaper up front and needs no cablecard) is much better than for a Premiere or Roamio.[/QUOTE]

Another good point. I've considered a Mini but it's only recently that my Roamio (knock on wood) is behaving as it should. Read too many posts about this issue or that with the mini. I haven't ruled it out but at the moment, incurring the least amount of cost and/or hassle is front burner.

A cable card is "on the way" so I'll plug it in and see what's what. Five bucks a month is not too bad but it irks the snot out of me that they are charging twenty dollars for S $ H. Since they closed all the Fios stores on the Left Coast, can't just go down and get one like before.

Thanks for the feedback. I'll post if I can get an upgrade. Wish I had known about this back in August. Switching from TWC to Fios and loss of those channels is what got me to pull the trigger on a Roamio! No one at TiVo or Fios made the connection.


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

ustavio said:


> You could ask TiVo for a free upgrade, but I wouldn't give you good odds on it. But it doesn't hurt to ask. (And if it does work let me know!)
> 
> I'll give it a shot.
> 
> ...


Another good point. I've considered a Mini but it's only recently that my Roamio (knock on wood) is behaving as it should. Read too many posts about this issue or that with the mini. I haven't ruled it out but at the moment, incurring the least amount of cost and/or hassle is front burner.

A cable card is "on the way" so I'll plug it in and see what's what. Five bucks a month is not too bad but it irks the snot out of me that they are charging twenty dollars for S $ H. Since they closed all the Fios stores on the Left Coast, can't just go down and get one like before.

Thanks for the feedback. I'll post if I can get an upgrade. Wish I had known about this back in August. Switching from TWC to Fios and loss of those channels is what got me to pull the trigger on a Roamio! No one at TiVo or Fios made the connection.[/QUOTE]

Cable card came faster than I thought it would. Plugged it in, called it in, works like a charm. I did not have any of the hassle I experienced back in August with the Roamio. No need to manually validate to get premiums. However, no joy on any of the h.264 channels (and there are more than I thought there would be). If the wife doesn't mind, I won't waste time trying for a free upgrade. But then again, I might just do it anyway.....


----------

